# Preview......



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

more to come.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good so far :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> looks good so far :rockn:


It has proved to be a booger.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha. Booger isn't the word. But. It's about done now!!


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

man its hard to snorkel one of these


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

stockshdime said:


> man its hard to snorkel one of these


Yep


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Yep


 
Nah I think its one of the easier ones I have ever done. I just told my wife the other day Im gonna open a bussiness snorkeling outtys on the side if My friends keep buying them :rockn:


----------

